# Vodafone Surf u.Sofort Paket mit UMTS Stick Erfahrung?



## Insider (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich bräuchte genaue Information über den mitgelieferten UMTS Surfstick bzw.welche Kosten damit anfallen.
Vodafone bietet bei Glück TV dieses Paket für 19,90 Euro im zwei Jahres Vertrag an,incl.Telefon Flatrate und den Easy Box Wlan Router und Stick kostenlos dazu.
Nun sagen die Werbefritzen im Fensehen,das man den Stick direkt benutzen kann,weil bis alles umgeschaltet ist und man das Internet über die Telefonleitung nutzen kann,dauert es 3-5 Wochen.Diesen Stick für das UMTS Netz könnte man 3 Monate benutzen,mehr wird dazu nicht erläutert.
1.Wie sehen genau die Kosten aus bei UMTS Stick benutzung?
2.Muß ich den Stick nach 3 Monaten zurückschicken?Falls nicht und ich ihn fürs Notebook behalten will,lande ich dann automatisch in einem UMTS Vertrag und welche Kosten dann fürs UMTS Surfen?
3.Surfen mit UMTS wie immer mit Drosslung nach 5 GB Verbrauch?
4.Sonst negative Erfahrung mit Vodafone und diesem Sofort Paket gemacht?
Sorry,wenn dies dafür der falsche Thread sein sollte.V.G.


----------



## Falco (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe auch das VOdafon Sofort Surf Packet und ich bin zufrieden!
Also bei mir wahr dsa so das du die ersten 3 Monate mit dem Stick kostenlos Surven konntest und ab dann kostet es ich glaube so um die 15 cent pro minute, aber bis dahin hast du ja eh die Easy Box angeschlossen bekommen!
Von einer Drosselung nach 5GB Verbrauch habe ich nichts gemerkt!


----------



## --1ManFreakShow (22. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen.

ich muss sagen das ich vor gut einem jahr mir diese paket geholt ahbe und ich unzufrieden mit dem service von vodafone bin :o
die haben das nciht hinbekommen mir die leitung freizuschalten.
hab dann bei vodafone angerrufen und die meinten das eienn tag später sowiso ein telekomtechniker bei uns ist und sich dann auch gleich unseren anschluss ankuckt .
problem war das der techniker nciht wollte , also keien lust zum arbeiten hatte .
denn cih war den ganzen tag zuhause und hab abend einen zettel gefunden im briefkasten 
das er dann und dann da war :o
dafür kann vodafone nichts abeer trotzdem muss es gesagt werden. :o
kurz ... wenn du nicht innerhalb von einer großstadt lebst hast du echt probleme 
eien leitung zu bekommen . 

du kannst den stick auch weiterhin nutzen aber du musst dann pro/mb bezahlen :p
wenn du oft videos im internet kuckst musst du dich zumindest bei UMTS arg einschränken .^^


p.s. vodafone hat es bis jetzt nciht geschafft die leitung frei zu schalten.
sogar nach dem umzug in eine andere wohung nicht:o
und die software für den umts stick is auch rotze :o (zumindest unter win7 64bit)


----------



## Insider (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja,das hatte ich mir schon so gedacht, und wurde in der Werbung nicht erläütert das man nach 3 Monaten auf einmal 15 Cent pro minute bzw.pro/mb bezahlen muß.Wenn man etwa außerhalb seines Wohnorts z.b. mit dem Notebook per UMTS Stick große Dateien lädt(Filme,Musik,Software),dann wird das richtig teuer.
Schon trauig und ärgerlich,das Vodafone und auch 1und1 es nicht bei jedem schaffen,die Leitung frei zuschalten.Das ist doch der Job von denen und dann schieben Sie der Telekom die Schuld in die Schuhe und die Telekom sagt dann wieder,es läge nicht an Ihnen.
Ich danke und hoffe auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte,die anderen hier im Forum auch helfen.
Selbst werde ich mir einen Abieter ohne Vertrag aussuchen,da kann man schnell kündigen,wenn man Ärger hat.Auch wenn man den Wlan Router selbst bezahlen muß.V.G.


----------

